# Another armrest question



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ducato2006

I only have armrests on the inboard sides of the seats. Does anyone know if the frames of the seats can be fitted with armrests on the door side? I find the top of the door panel a bit far away for comfort on long journeys. The drivers seat isn't usually swivelled due to bulkhead behind.


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Been thinking about getting an extra armrest on my seat so would be nice to find out if it can be done


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We do have a full set of armrests but I find that mine gets in the way when driving. Good when using the seat for leisure though.

(I am worried about Tuggy; a serious question asked... is this a first?)

Alan


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

There was a firm that advertised that they could fit armrests but I have lost the information, I even spoke to them! It was a few years ago. I even sourced matching material but never got back in touch. The only problem I can see is if there is an armrest in the door panel will there be enough room for one, between the door and the seat?
Brian


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

rosalan said:


> We do have a full set of armrests but I find that mine gets in the way when driving. Good when using the seat for leisure though.
> 
> (I am worried about Tuggy; a serious question asked... is this a first?)
> 
> Alan


Sorry, Alan, a mere temporary glitch I assure you. Normal service will be resumed shortly! Apologies for any confusion and distress caused.


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

A company called Tek Seating in Melton Mobray used to fit arm rests and recover seats to Fiat seats for the motorhome industry. I had arm rests and my front seats re covered by them. They do not seem to exist any more but a sister firm in 
Tonbridge Wells is .tekseating.co.uk. it may be worth giving them a ring.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you.

I was wondering if seats were pretty standard in these cabs, some being with double armrests and some without.

i.e. the seat chassis had the mounting points as standard and maybe a second armrest could be fitted relatively simply. I'm guessing life isn't that easy!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tuggy, nick the one from the passenger seat :wink: 

tony


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'd rather nick yours, Tony, but no point if there's nothing to fix it too.

Just had a brilliant thought.

Why don't I nail a plank to the top of the door panel and pretend I'm driving a Hymer?

Dang, I'm too clever for this forum.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've often thought that. :lol: 

tony


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

GEMMY said:


> I've often thought that. :lol:
> 
> tony


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, don't you start knocking Hymers - at least they have TWO armrests on each seat :lol: You get what you pay for.

DavidL


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That's because they're so wide you need something to stop you falling out when you roll round the corners! :lol:


----------

